# Glocks in movies/TV photos...



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

This maybe fake Glocks but fine with me:

Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

YOWSIR!!! Nice guns, even the fake ones....rayer::smt038


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> This maybe fake Glocks but fine with me:
> 
> Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles.


Countdown to "Boogerhook" and "Bangswitch" comment in... 5...4...3...2......

hehe
Zhur


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Such a shame... Covering a gorgeous a__ with an ugly Glock...

:smt033

JW


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

Momma Mia!!!!!!


----------



## Hayuya (Aug 3, 2008)

Fingers off the triggers! Cameron!


----------



## Halsey Knox (Oct 5, 2008)

That's cool! Although a more ridiculous TV show I cannot imagine. Oh wait a minute.....I forgot about 99.9999% of the reality TV shows out there! I stand corrected (self corrected).


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Women just dont come much better looking than Summer Glau.


----------

